# Watch Bands for Your Apple Watch | Clockwork Synergy



## clockworksynergy

Watch Bands for Your Apple Watch
_from Clockwork Synergy_




​
Clockwork Synergy has been a quality provider of watch straps and watch bands for over ten years. 
We pride ourselves in our commitment to the community by providing the best customer service, along with free shipping to the United States! 
Time is always moving forward, with that regards, watches have evolved with a modern statement of the smart watch. 
The Apple Watch had brought about a revitalization in the *wearable technology industry.* 
Your Apple Watch is smart, modern, and stylish, and now you can have your style reflected in the band choice. 
With our Apple Adapters, you are able to fit our bands onto your Apple Watch. 

*Currently there are over 270 bands to choose from that will fit the 38mm and 42mm Apple Watch. *
In addition to that, you can choose from a multitude of hardware options for the adapters and buckles. 
Making it a possibility to have over 1,000 different combinations! 

Here's a quick overview of the many styles....

Leather Bands for Your Apple Watch

*Dapper Collection *- These were previously known as our premium genuine leather bands. 
In this section you can find different styles such as: Suede, Worn, Vintage, and Distressed. 
*Rally *- Inspired from the Rally racing theme, our Rally Bands are genuine leather and come in 
four different styles: Smooth 3 Hole, Croco 3 Hole, Perforated, and Vintage. 
*Croco Grain and Lizard Grain *- These leather bands come in solid colors that are vivid and crisp with color. 
Their design comes from the patterns found within nature on the Crocodile and the Lizard. 
*Nylon Leather *- A combination of nylon topped stitching and genuine leather backing,
these bands will grab your attention and provide durability.



Silicone Bands for Your Apple Watch



We have three different categories here:* Silicone, Premium Silicone, and Divers Silicone.* 
Each style has a different look, feel, multiple colors and combos to choose from. 
The Premium Silicone offers two-tone color choices while the silicone and divers silicone all come in solid colors. 
They go great with water-sports or working out! Vivid colors and water resistant bands.






*2 Piece Classic Nato* - Designed for a soft feel and a widest variety in the NATO collection,
the 2 piece classic nato bands all come with pre-installed adapters. We currently carry over 80 bands in this style. 
*2 Piece Heavy Nato* - These NATO 2 piece bands are durable, rugged, and great for a thicker NATO band on your wrist. 
We currently have 19 bands in this style. Durable, and comfortable, these bands instantly add a little class to your wardrobe!


As always, we love to give back to the community, please use coupon code: *watchuseek15* to *get 15% off your order!
*We are always looking to add new product lines to our collection as we continue to strive forward with highest quality watch bands and customer service. 

*Check back here often to see new and updated watch bands for your Apple Watch!*​*
*


----------



## clockworksynergy

ALL PREMIUM SILICONE BANDS 
FOR APPLE WATCH 
ARE ON SALE $17.00




Get them while they are still available! 

All premium silicone watch bands for the Apple Watch 38mm are being discontinued and 
on sale for only $17.00! These are the thicker quick release silicone bands that have 
over 44 different color combos to choose from.

​


----------



## clockworksynergy

​


----------



## clockworksynergy

Introducing
NEW Dapper Leather Bands
For Your Apple Watch



Create Stylish combos for your Apple Watch with genuine leather bands. 
With the Clockwork Synergy Adapter for the Apple Watch, you can change out any of bands with just one adapter.

Check out the new colors, total of 13 bands, available in our online store!

New Styles Include:* Camel, Washed, Aged, *and *Ostrich.*​


----------



## Gary622

any xl ones, i.e. 135/70 or the like?


----------



## clockworksynergy

Gary622 said:


> any xl ones, i.e. 135/70 or the like?


The Dapper Leather Bands are 120/80. That may work for you. 

We also offer hassle free returns if you do not like the band.


----------



## EvanMax

I second the request for some longer straps. I'd love to get a purple nylon strap to wear on purple fridays, but I have giant wrists and the regular length classic two piece NATO won't cut it for me.


----------



## clockworksynergy

More options available for your 42mm Apple Watch
2 Piece Classic NATO Bands for the Apple Watch




You talked. We listened. 
More Bands for the 42mm Apple Watch.

We added over 15 additional sizes to the 2 Piece Classic NATO to fit the 42mm Apple Watch.
Check out the recent addition of the Red Anchors & Navy 2 piece classic nato 
with apple adapter to fit your smartwatch:



To view the entire collection, visit our online store!


​


----------



## garehaan

People are getting wanded for selling stuff out of the sales corner....
I love the straps, but how do you get away wih this?


----------



## rationaltime

garehaan said:


> People are getting wanded for selling stuff out of the sales corner....
> I love the straps, but how do you get away wih this?


Watchuseek sponsors get some extra posting privileges.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## clockworksynergy

*Our Special Strap Adapters for the Apple Watch Series 1 and Series 2*









We get many questions asking if our adapter colors are a true match to their watch, especially when it comes to our Brushed Gold and Space Grey Adapters. We can assure you that all our adapters match the finish of all Apple watches! Here is an example of our Brushed Gold:










So shop with us in confidence! We are always adding new watch straps designed for Apple!

Shop our Strap Adapters Here!

Shop our Apple Collection Here!​


----------



## clockworksynergy

*New Bands for your Apple Watch*









NEW in our store: Perlon Bands for Apple! These bands come with two Perlon keepers (one fixed and one free), heat sealed ends, 
and your option to choose from several different buckle colors. Lightweight, waterproof, and flexible, the material allows you to choose your buckle hole to exactly
where you need it to be. With the versatility of these bands, they make the perfect choice for any sort of upcoming event.










_*Check out the Collection here
*_
Our Watchuseek follows will always be able to use our 15% off discount code: *watchuseek15
*​


----------



## leatherheadff

Tagging so I can find this later... Perlon straps for Apple watch? I'll need to get one!


----------



## clockworksynergy

leatherheadff said:


> Tagging so I can find this later... Perlon straps for Apple watch? I'll need to get one!


Yep! They are our latest product launch! They are still NATO style like our 1-piece perlons, just now in a 2-piece option! For viewers from watchuseek we do have a 15% off coupon code for use at checkout: watchuseek15


----------



## clockworksynergy

*Genuine Leather Watch Straps for Apple

*_Looking to mix things up with your Apple watch? Dress it up with a pair of affordable yet true leather watch bands, complete with side stitching and padding. Available in several colors and textures, these bands also come standard with Quick-Release pins, so no assembly tools required!

_ 






 






​


----------



## jlow28

Has anyone ordered a strap from CS for the AW? I got tan classic with black adaptors for my space black. Email said shipped on the 13th. Tracking shows no movement and 13 days no strap, no update ...Nothing.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## clockworksynergy

jlow28 said:


> Has anyone ordered a strap from CS for the AW? I got tan classic with black adaptors for my space black. Email said shipped on the 13th. Tracking shows no movement and 13 days no strap, no update ...Nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


I'm very sorry to hear you have not heard from us yet regarding your order; you should have been contacted. There was an unforeseen delay in our adapter shipment, so all orders for black Apple Watches have been delayed until shipment comes in, which should be this week. If you have any questions regarding your specific order, you can contact Natalie at [email protected] and she will be able to give you more details if you'd like.


----------



## jlow28

clockworksynergy said:


> I'm very sorry to hear you have not heard from us yet regarding your order; you should have been contacted. There was an unforeseen delay in our adapter shipment, so all orders for black Apple Watches have been delayed until shipment comes in, which should be this week. If you have any questions regarding your specific order, you can contact Natalie at [email protected] and she will be able to give you more details if you'd like.


Thank you for the update. No problem, just checking in the order. I will post pictures and anticipate the arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arthur

I have several of the heavy NATO straps from Clockwork Synergy. I have nothing but good things to say about their straps. Great quality at reasonable prices. One request make the Red/Black stripe NATO in the heavy NATO version (my University colors). You have the Red/Navy Blue but not the Red/Black.
Thanks
Arthur


----------



## clockworksynergy

Arthur said:


> I have several of the heavy NATO straps from Clockwork Synergy. I have nothing but good things to say about their straps. Great quality at reasonable prices. One request make the Red/Black stripe NATO in the heavy NATO version (my University colors). You have the Red/Navy Blue but not the Red/Black.
> Thanks
> Arthur


Hey Arthur, thank you for the kind words! We will take that into consideration for sure!


----------



## Greg Bell

Anything new on the horizon?


----------



## clockworksynergy

Greg Bell said:


> Anything new on the horizon?


We have a few new band ideas coming this year! But keeping them a surprise for now!


----------



## clockworksynergy

We thought it was about time to show how to properly install one of our bands on the Apple Watch...


----------



## BarracksSi

"Only 60 seconds"...


----------



## Greg Bell

Anything coming? Or all you waiting to see the next gen?


----------



## clockworksynergy

Greg Bell said:


> Anything coming? Or all you waiting to see the next gen?


We are waiting to see the next model, since we have had to change our adapter design before! But most of the time any of our 2-piece bands can go with Apple watches


----------



## slipknot3195

Awesome!


----------



## clockworksynergy

Before you start your long weekend, take 25% off your order!


----------



## clockworksynergy

How to Clean Your Apple Leather Watch Band

Everyone loves the luxurious look and feel of a genuine leather watch band. Unfortunately, they are also one of the harder bands to clean and care for. Our team compiled a few suggestions for you to try when you feel like the look of your band is wearing down or has built up grime or odor.

_READ HERE_


----------



## clockworksynergy

Introducing: the New Cordura® Collection

We are proud to introduce an entirely new line of bands: the Cordura Collection. These new watch bands come with Quick-Release Pins, newly designed cloth keepers, and unique color options!​
*READ THE REVIEW*





​


----------



## clockworksynergy

The reviews are in and people are loving Cordura® ! Have you checked out our new Apple Watch® bands?
​








​


----------



## clockworksynergy

*Introducing: New Grey Suede Dapper Collection Watch Bands*




We are excited to share the launch of a highly-requested addition to our Dapper Collection line: our first Grey Suede leather band with Quick-Release pins!

*SEE MORE*

Also, be one of the first 25 customers to purchase our new Grey Suede Dapper Collection watch band, and receive 25% off your order with coupon code SUEDE25 

















​


----------



## clockworksynergy

*Ladies Picks: Feminine Apple Watch Bands with Quick-Release Pins
**
*







*
This week, we decided to present a "Lady Picks" feature, sharing some strap favorites from our employee, Lindsey. While our customers are predominantly male, we wanted to demonstrate that our products are for everyone, and thought we would showcase our bands in a more feminine setting. We followed Lindsey through a day in Fell's Point, Baltimore, to hear about her favorite styles of watch bands (which feature Quick-Release Pins) and be able to see them in action. Depending on supply, all bands are shown here come in 20mm (38mm) and 24mm (42mm) Apple watch sizes and have the option to have customizable buckles and Apple adapter colors.

READ MORE
*​


----------



## Justrol

Do you guys carry a black milanese style strap?


----------



## broadwayron

Is your croc-style strap glossy or matte? (It looks glossy on your website). I’m looking for something like the Strapple Crocodilus, but that doesn’t cost $150.


----------



## ItsAdam1

what do you have that will look good on a black apple watch?


----------



## timah083

How much to ship to Australia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clockworksynergy

*Save 20% off your ENTIRE order this weekend only!*


----------



## vmgotit

I would like to buy a set of your adapters but I think the price is a little steep! I can get some on EBay, made in China for a couple of bucks! Where are yours made? Why are they any better! I see some watches here using your adapters on 22mm straps and there is a gap on the lugs? Why not make the the adapters to specifically use 22mm bands? Vance.


----------



## ItsAdam1

what do you have that will go with the black case apple watch ?


----------



## clockworksynergy

Hey Vance! Our adapters are made to LAST and to MATCH your Apple Watch. A lot of other places you will find the adapters will break/stop working very quickly or won't exactly match the color of your Apple Watch.

Hope this helps to explain it. Feel free to shoot us an email if you every have any issues or questions! We'd love to help out.



vmgotit said:


> I would like to buy a set of your adapters but I think the price is a little steep! I can get some on EBay, made in China for a couple of bucks! Where are yours made? Why are they any better! I see some watches here using your adapters on 22mm straps and there is a gap on the lugs? Why not make the the adapters to specifically use 22mm bands? Vance.


----------



## clockworksynergy

We have black adapters that will match perfectly to your Apple watch! They are in the accessories section of our webpage.



ItsAdam1 said:


> what do you have that will go with the black case apple watch ?


----------



## clockworksynergy

Here at Clockwork Synergy, we like to supply watch purveyors with the best straps. Today, we are excited to launch our Carbon Fiber straps, with 100% carbon fiber materials from a company right here in the United States. These straps can be used with your favorite watches, thanks to the quick release pins, as well as Apple Watches.

DURABLE

Carbon Fiber has a high heat tolerance and our specific strap has been covered with a matte finish to give it that soft leather feel. With its high heat tolerance, it is also 100% waterproof, making it a great strap whether just relaxing or exercising.










TOUGH

Carbon Fiber is one of the toughest materials out there. It is known to be stronger than steel, but also much lighter. These materials first appeared in lightbulb filaments. It is even combined with materials to make bulletproof clothing. It's tough, durable, soft, long-lasting, and fashionable.










USA MADE

The materials used to make this watch band are from a company within the United States. This guarantees your straps are made of 100% true carbon fibers, with a genuine leather interior for your comfort.










STYLE

The straps themselves are black as traditionally found with carbon fiber, but you have your choice of five colors for the stitching to express your personal style.

















QUICK RELEASE

Straps are available for your favorite watches! Add adapters and your Apple Watch will work, too. Quick release makes this easy to adjust and swap your favorite straps to fit your style.

Remember to use the code *watchuseek* to receive 15% off your order! 

See our blog here.
Buy apple straps here.


----------



## scarrz

So many bands, so little time! I'm digging the blue/red anchor band!


----------



## tonykakkar

This is an amazing Apple Watch band. I am also looking similar type of strap for my Apple Watch.


----------



## clockworksynergy

We've had a few people contact us asking if our adapters that previously fit the Apple Watch series 1, 2 and 3, would fit the Apple Watch Series 4. 
We are happy to say that* yes our adapters are still compatible with those series and the new Apple Watch Series 4! *

All of our listings have been updated our lisize selection for Apple Watch Series 1 through 4, so there is no confusion.​

Please contact us if you need any help or have questions/comments!


----------



## clockworksynergy

*Best Apple Watch and Apple Watch Bands: For Formal & Casual Outfit*

The Apple Watch is one of the biggest things that happened in the 21st century. From the first day of its launch, people are still very much hyped about it. Along with the technology, the Apple watch also killed fashion. But when it comes to fashion, Apple watch bands or watch straps play the most important role. If you are a fashion enthusiast then you have the advantage of changing Apple watch band as per your outfit.

The Apple company officially launched their first Apple watch variant known as Apple Watch Series 1, in 2015. With the change of time, Apple updated their watch, added some of the coolest features, and released so many variants of it. But like always, they kept their base design model. Now, you might be wondering how can a base variant design still rule fashion right? Well, as we mentioned above, it is the apple watch straps that have been ruling out the fashion industry since 2015. In this article, we will see ins and outs about the Apple watch and of course about the Apple watch bands or watch straps.

Now let’s learn about some of the features of the Apple watch and it’s series.

*Apple watch Series and Features*
We all know what the Apple watch is and when it was first introduced to the world. We are here to get acknowledged with the series of the Apple watches and also with the features.

In general, An Apple watch incorporates fitness tracking, wireless telecommunication, and health-oriented capabilities. The Apple Watch integrates with iOS and other Apple products or services. Now let’s talk about the specifications.








*Apple Watch Design*
The design of the Apple watch is actually the talk of the market. Each series of the Apple watch offers you multiple variants. These variants are distinguished by casing, size, material and color. The Apple watch was highlighted through 3 collections whereas the case was made out of different materials.

*For instance:*

The Apple Watch Sport (Aluminium Case)
Apple Watch (Stainless Steel Case)
Apple Watch Edition (18kt gold Casing)
The basic design model of the Apple watch is a small box shaped watch dial. The size of the dial varies from series to series. The size of the dial is from 38mm to 44mm.

*Apple Watch Hardware*
When it comes to hardware, there is no hesitation about the quality. Because The Apple company always provides superior quality of hardware. Now let’s look upon the hardware as per the series. But we will no longer highlight the hardware of Apple watch series 1 and 2. Because they are discontinued in production.

*Apple Watch Series 3*

Faster processor (The dual core S3)
Bluetooth 4.2
Built in altimeter for measuring flights of stairs climbed.
Increased RAM size.
LTE Cellular connectivity.
SIRI
*Apple Watch Series 4*

Larger Display with thinner bezels and rounded corners.
Rounder and thinner chassis.
64-bit dual-core processor.
16 GB storage.
Heart sensor, ECG
Watch face customization.
Emergency call service (SOS)
Improved call quality
*Apple Watch Series 5*

Always-on Display
Storage of 32 GB.
Energy-efficient S5 processor.
Energy-saving LTPO OLED screen.
Refresh rate as low as once per second.
Electrocardiogram app, Sleep monitor
International emergency call (Over 150 countries)
Improved ambient light sensor.
Magnetometer, compass function.
*Apple Watch Series 6 & SE*

S6 Processor (20% faster than S4 and S5 Series)
Brighter and Always-on display.
Blood oxygen App.
Always-on altimeter
Upgraded 3rd generation optical heart rate sensor.
2nd gen optical heart rate sensor.
These are the hardware layouts of each of the series of the Apple watch. Now let’s learn about the software of the Apple watch.

*Apple Watch Software*
Just like the superior hardwares, The Apple Company is very renowned in the software industry as well. The Apple watch runs watchOS. The interface of watchOS is designed around a home screen with circular app icons.

The Apple watch operating software is capable of receiving messages, calls and notifications, paired with an iphone.In the recent series of the Apple watch, users may find the SIRI in their Apple watches for voice commands.

The default apps of the Apple watch are designed to interact with the iOS associates. For instance: mail, phone, calendar, messages, maps, music, photos, reminders, and other associates. From series 3 to series 6, the Apple watch comes out with the latest watchOS 4.0 to watchOS 7.0

*Apple Watch Bands*
Apple watch bands or Apple watch straps play an important role in fashion and look. The Apple watch always comes up with its signature look in the dial. A beautiful-looking watchband can enhance the beauty of your Apple watch. There are some trendy and beautiful-looking straps out in the market. We are highlighting all the popular Apple watch bands down below:


Solid Silicone
2 Piece Seat Belt 2.0 NATO
AEM Diver Rubber
FKM Smooth Diver Rubber
Tropical Rally Rubber
Waffle Rubber
Canvas Bands
Cordura
Croco Leather
Dapper Watch Bands
Gentlemen’s Collection
Lizard Leather
Rally leather
Silicone
These are the most popular and best in quality Apple Watch Bands that you can use to enhance your watch’s look.

*Best Apple Watch Bands: For Formal & Casual Outfit*
One of the biggest advantages of using an Apple watch is, you can use the watch with any sort of outfit you want. Let’s say, you have a program ahead of you and you are planning to put on a formal outfit. Well, an Apple watch got you covered when it comes to an accessory.

The Apple Watch just suits all types of clothing and is an all-season watch. But, the watch bands are the things, which change the total look of the watch. You can switch between the watch bands according to your need. Now let’s distinguish between the watch bands to formal and casual outfits.

*Changing Apple Watch Band: For Formal Outfit*









Lizard Leather Bands
Gentlemen’s Collection
Dapper Watch Bands
Croco Leather Bands
Rally Leather Bands
Classic NATO Straps
Waffle Rubber Bands
*Changing Apple Watch Band: For Casual Outfit*









Solid Silicone Bands
2 piece Seat Belt 2.0 NATO Strap
AEM Diver Rubber Bands
FKM Smooth Diver Rubber Bands
Tropical Rally Rubber Bands
Waffle Rubber Bands
Canvas Bands
Cordura Bands
Silicone Bands
Here is the guideline to switch between the watch bands according to an occasion. The leather watch bands are mostly used for formal clothes. On the other hand, rest of the watch bands like NATO straps, Canvas Bands and Cordura Bands are used in casual outfits.

Pick and fit the best Apple Watch Band that suits you the most and goes with your outfit. All the watch bands mentioned above will ensure the beauty of your watch and enhance it truly.


----------



## BarracksSi

We’ve got another thread here asking if anyone makes titanium strap adapters. How about you guys?


----------



## clockworksynergy

Get Early Christmas Savings!!

SHOP CHRISTMAS SAVINGS NOW!

Ready to gobble up some savings? Use our digital coupon code to save today!

Please use coupon code CHRISTMAS15 at check out! 
Coupon not available for accessories and items already on sale. 
Valid 12/11/21 - 12/20/21.

Only at www.clockworksynergy.com


----------

